# YAY i got the JOB



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

So after 3 interview processes and my nervousness i got the job at a clothing store in my mall! I was really nervous all three times but i tried my best to make it look like i didn't and luckily it worked out. Hopefully this inspires everyone who wants to get a job to go for it and if u r in the process of interviews GOOD LUCK!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Huge! Congrats.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

KyleInSTL said:


> Huge! Congrats.


thank u!


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Juschill said:


> So after 3 interview processes and my nervousness i got the job at a clothing store in my mall! I was really nervous all three times but i tried my best to make it look like i didn't and luckily it worked out. Hopefully this inspires everyone who wants to get a job to go for it and if u r in the process of interviews GOOD LUCK!


Congratulations!

Something that really helped me with this stuff is interviewing for jobs I didn't even want. Now I can breeze through 3-on-1 interviews with ease.

Now, all you gotta do is "Juschill" and get paid


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

AntiAnxiety said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Something that really helped me with this stuff is interviewing for jobs I didn't even want. Now I can breeze through 3-on-1 interviews with ease.
> 
> Now, all you gotta do is "Juschill" and get paid


----------

